# Colnago Ace Opinions?



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been contemplating my first road bike and have test ridden several bikes ranging from Pinarello Quattro, Wilier GT, and the Cervelo R3 to name a few. I went by a local LBS today and they had a Colnago Ace w/ Campy Veloce that's been sitting on the rack for a while so I decided to take it out for a test ride and I really liked it. The frame is beautiful and depite the Veloce being Campy's low-end I was blown away how confident and accurate the gears shifted into place. (Note: This was my first time shifting Campy). 

After testing riding the Wilier GT yesterday, I was getting ready to pull the trigger on that bike, but after riding the Ace, I am really leaning towards the Ace as I love the looks and ride and it being a leftover model I can probably save almost $1K vs. the Gran Turismo. Granted, the GT is probably the better bike overall, the Ace was lighter and I figured I can always upgrade the components if needed in the future, but I really did think the Campy was extremely good. 

All the reviews on the Ace I've read have been positive. Any of you guys ever tested the Ace? Is the Ace considered a "poseur" Colnago such that the purists do not consider it worthy of it's prestigious history?

All comments will be greatly appreciated. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrwin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been contemplating my first road bike and have test ridden several bikes ranging from Pinarello Quattro, Wilier GT, and the Cervelo R3 to name a few. I went by a local LBS today and they had a Colnago Ace w/ Campy Veloce that's been sitting on the rack for a while so I decided to take it out for a test ride and I really liked it. The frame is beautiful and depite the Veloce being Campy's low-end I was blown away how confident and accurate the gears shifted into place. (Note: This was my first time shifting Campy).
> 
> ...


No one, eh?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never ridden the Ace, I'm sure it's a nice bike. I have a 2012 M10 for sale in the classifieds. Colnagos are great bikes, if you like it buy it.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I haven't ridden the Ace, but I do have a Wilier bike with Campagnolo Veloce. I absolutely love the Veloce group. I can't believe how good it performs for "entry level" components. Very comparable to Sram Rival and Shimano 105. If given a choice of the three I would take the Veloce.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

PixelPaul said:


> I haven't ridden the Ace, but I do have a Wilier bike with Campagnolo Veloce. I absolutely love the Veloce group. I can't believe how good it performs for "entry level" components. Very comparable to Sram Rival and Shimano 105. If given a choice of the three I would take the Veloce.


Thanks Paul. I'm glad you love the Veloce especially since you have ridden other groupos. I can't imagine how much better the higher-end Campys feel! :blush2:


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

*She's Home....*

Just wanted to introduce my first road bike. Was looking for a road bike since last year and was hesitant on pulling the trigger, but I finally did it today! Fell in love with this Colnago Ace and I think I got a pretty good deal since it was a leftover model. Comes with Campy groupo (Veloce) and based solely on the short ride home from the LBS, I couldn't be more happy with it. 

Never thought i'd own a Colnago or ride Campy on my first road bike, but here she is resting at home!


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Seen a few of them for sale here look like good quality and reasonable price .
Congratulations with the purchase I have always wanted a Colnago with Campag


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm jealous nice bike. I'm sure you won't be disappointed with your purchase. Happy and safe riding.

Mar


----------

